# Livery stable Lancaster



## wcaleniebiniek (28 January 2019)

Hi, can anyone help me?
Last year I moved to Lancaster I tried to bring my horse, but there is a problem with finding livery stable. I have seen old threads, but many of equestrian centers that were recommended no longer exist. Can anyone recommend some? I have also seen a stable in the corner of Ashton Road and Lunecliffe Road, but I couldn't find any information online. Is it someone's private yard? Any idea how I can reach them?

Many thanks.


----------



## neddy man (28 January 2019)

Try www.liveryfinder.co.uk or www.liverylist.co.uk  ,sorry no local knowledge, or try the local pony club, saddlery shops, feed suppliers, farriers etc for recomendations.


----------



## LHIS (31 January 2019)

I can't think of any in the immediate area of Lancaster but there are yards between Lancaster and Quernmore, another in Nether Kellet, Swarthdale I think it's called, there's a few Caton/Hornby way.  Probably some Lancaster south too out towards Glasson Dock.  
Failing that join a Facebook group for Lancashire horsey folk and ask on there.


----------

